# Looking for Players, Auburn, NY



## Lord Zack (Nov 16, 2009)

Hello I am looking for players. I would like to play Dungeons and Dragons primarily, but perhaps other games also, including MURPG, Star Wars Saga Edition or BESM. I would like to play two campaigns simultaneously, one being an old school sandbox-type campaign probably using Swords and Wizardry or Labyrinth Lord and another, story-based campaign using a modern edition like Pathfinder or Fourth Edition.


----------



## Tharian (Nov 17, 2009)

Have you visited the game store over there (Back of the Closet Games and Hobbies)?  There's plenty of players frequenting the place there, or at least there were when I was able to visit there more regularly earlier in the spring and summer.


----------



## Lord Zack (Nov 17, 2009)

Yep. I've been there. In fact I play Living Forgotten Realms on Saturdays. But I haven't been able to get anybody to join my campaigns yet.


----------



## Tharian (Nov 18, 2009)

You might consider checking with the person posting from Ithaca to see if something can be arranged between the two of you.  It's not much, but it could be the start of something.

Here's the post.


----------

